# Primal Pet Foods Raw Dog Food



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Does is get any better than this food right here?

Chicken Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Necks, Ground Chicken Bones, Chicken Hearts, Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams, Chicken Livers, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Organic Cranberries, Organic Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar, Organic Parsley, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Kelp, Organic Alfalfa, Organic Garlic, Mixed Tocopherols (Source of Vitamin E), Organic Grapefruit Seed Extract.


It seems this would be about as close to a raw diet as you could get with out feeding a thawed out chicken.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You'd think, but it's not. Chicken is the only meat. There is too much bone, and a LOT of stuff that is unnecessary for a dog to eat. Most of the ingredients are not useful to a carnivore even if they are organic. Keep looking. :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

You just had to say that.. great.. I thought I was going to sleep soon.


RawFedDogs said:


> Keep looking. :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

I will respectfully disagree....to a degree - LOL.

Primal is one of the better choices for a premade raw diet, IMO. I personally do not feed vegetables, but it is a good starting point for someone making the change to raw. Just watch the ratios as some blends have a higher vegetable content than others. Too high in bone? Not as much as many premades. Too high in vegetable content? Yeah, unless you're into feeding the veggies to your dog. Expensive? Yeah, that, too.

Don't be terribly afraid to start off with a premade raw - once you reach a more comfortable point (within yourself) feeding raw, start throwing your dog(s) some whole raw until you reach the point that you are comfortable making the jump to prey model.

Any raw is certainly better than kibble and, again, I personally think Primal is a good starting point for anyone not yet ready to take on prey model. For most, starting with premade is a comfort zone and breaks down the fear wall of going raw.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I'll go along with all that. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my cat some of the Primal nuggets when I was trouble preparing her food to the mushed up consistency she prefers. She definitely poops more on Primal than on the stuff I make for her because my stuff is veggie free. But she does love the flavor and it is convenient and horrifically expensive. 

Green Dog, if you're truly looking for a good, packaged, pre-made dog food, WalMart sells 10lbs bags of chicken leg quarters for around $6. Almost everything your dog needs (besides organ meats) in one bag! I find WalMart is a terrific place to buy dog food hehehe.

Darn, raw has leaked into the kibble section, sorry.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

my walmart doesnt sell meat!! RAWR!!!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Honestly, check with your local meat distributors - around here we have Poultry Products and they sell a heck of a lot more than just poultry. We have a lot of free range options through them, too. You do have to buy bulk, though, so if you don't have freezer space or someone to split bulk purchases with it can be difficult. They even have rabbit these days - woohoo!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> my walmart doesnt sell meat!! RAWR!!!


Look around. If Walmarts there are like they are here, it doesn't matter which way you drive, there will be another Walmart within 10 or 15 miles. :smile: There are 6 bor 7 Walmarts within 25 miles of my house in every direction.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I checked local meat distributors (not that we have many) and they are way too pricey AND I have to buy a lot for that price.

I wish RFD!!! I've called Walmart and checked their website, there is not Walmart that sells meat 200 miles from me.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's lame, you should start your own WalMart!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL Rann. I haven't stepped into a Walmart in like...7 years. I'm a Target person. I would have gone to Walmart just for the meat, but *shrug*

No one could tell me a reason as to why Walmarts here don't sell meat either.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> Does is get any better than this food right here?
> 
> Chicken Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Necks, Ground Chicken Bones, Chicken Hearts, *Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams*, Chicken Livers, *Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Organic Cranberries, Organic Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar, Organic Parsley, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Kelp, Organic Alfalfa, Organic Garlic*, Mixed Tocopherols (Source of Vitamin E), *Organic Grapefruit Seed Extract*.
> 
> ...



A lot a ingredients I would question in the above mix as to what exactly are they attempting to feed? IMO, one of those modern raw diets that has followed down the path of omnivore nutrition. Look at all that stuff, reads like a supermarket aisle.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I don't feed it anymore. I got it cuz my cat didnt like raw food in chunks but she loved the samples of Primal nuggets I brought home. But she pooped so much on them because of all the veggies and crap in there, I just decided it was more worth it to make my own raw for her. I didnt even bother with my dogs, they eat their whole meat, bones, and organs just fine.


----------

